# Voyage Battery Charging



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry, if this is a repeat and this is probably a dumb question...but does anyone know how I can tell when the Voyage is fully charged? I've searched the manual and googling it, but no one seems to have an answer. I know my device is charging (no problem), but I'm trying to figure out how long it will take from my outlet and computer (I did read that it's roughly 3 hours via USB but that varies from computer to computer). I'm used to having different colored lights or it showing on the screen...but there doesn't seem to have anything like it on the Voyage. How do other people know their devices are fully charged? Or do you just plug it in overnight and unplug it in the morning?

Thanks.

Tris


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There should be a light next to the charging port.  It's yellow when you plug it in but turns green when it's topped up.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There should be a light next to the charging port. It's yellow when you plug it in but turns green when it's topped up.


Thanks Ann! It is a sliver of a light, so I missed it when I first got my Kindle to fully charge (went into a dark room to try it and noticed it then)...and noticed that when it's in the Infinite Folio case, it covers that spot. Hmmm, something to think about when picking a cover.

Tris


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!  Mine's a hard shell case and the light isn't covered.  Since you can't see where the light might be unless it's actually plugged in, I'm guessing the folio case designers didn't realize where it was relative to the charging point. Or even that it existed.


----------

